# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kan ik zwanger zijn door vingeren?

## -x-x-x-

Hallo, 

ik heb een vraag en ik hoop dat ik snel een antwoord krijg...
Mijn vriendje en ik hebben nog geen seks, maar ik trek hem af en hij vingert me. 
Ik heb hem nog niet laten klaarkomen (en ik weet niet of er voorvocht is...)
Maar we liggen daarna vaak op elkaar en dan raakt zijn penis mijn vagina, kan ik hierdoor zwanger worden? 
En kan ik zwanger worden als hij zijn penis aanraakt en mij daarna vingert? 
HELP, ik ben echt een beetje ongerust :( Ben maandag gestopt met mijn pil, en ik zou normaal vandaag of morgen mijn maandstonden dan moeten hebben... 
:confused:

Alvast bedankt!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier kan ik heel snel op antwoorden: Je kunt niet zwanger worden van vingeren!

Neem even een kijkje bij dit topic: http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...read.php?t=854 
Hier is al meerdere malen iets over geschreven en ook al vaker duidelijk uitgelegd dat je niet zwanger kunt raken van vingeren. Hier heb je écht geslachtsgemeenschap voor nodig.

Mochten jullie toe zijn aan seks. Zorg er dan absoluut voor dat jullie een voorbehoedsmiddel gebruiken. Condooms zijn ook erg belangrijk tegen SOA's!

----------

